# Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?



## gpsjunkie (29. Januar 2008)

Stehe gerade vor der Frage ob es sich lohnen würde wenn ich mein Eagle Fischmark 320 gegen ein Fischmark 640c tauschen würde. 

Ist so ein Echolot wirklich besser? 

Ich sehe beim Vertikalangeln nicht immer die Fische die ich sehen will. Ob so ein 640c besser ist?


----------



## Fishzilla (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Gelöscht wegen Verwechslung.


----------



## Fishzilla (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

*Sorry, habe dir Mist erzählt*.
Habe das Eagle Fischmark 320 mit dem Fisheasy 320 verwechselt.
Deins hat 320x320.
Da glaube ich wiederum, das du nicht mehr Fisch wie vorher sehen wirst, aber alles in einer höheren und feineren Auflösung.
Da sollte man keine Wunder erwarten. 
Und natürlich ist alles in bunter Farbe.|supergri


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

mhh, das sind ja wenig Meinungen. Keiner sonst was zu erzählen?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Hallo,

nicht die Bildpunkte sind entscheidend, sondern die Sendeleistung. Erst mit mehr Sendeleistung sehe ich mehr Fische. 
Natürlich sind viele Bildpunkte schön, aber auch nur wenn ich in größeren Tiefen arbeite.
Ich benötige mindestens 2400 - 4000Watt bei 200khz. Und das bieten Eagle Geräte leider nie. Deshalb bitte Lowrance oder Humminbird anschauen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Fishzilla (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Hallo Thomas.
Ich habe jetzt ein Eagle 640c.
Einsatzgebiet ist Elbe und Ostsee, da komme ich bestenfalls auf 30m Wassertiefe.
Heist das jetzt nun, das ich mit einem Lot mit mehr Power mehr Fische oder einfach nur ein detaillierteres Bild habe?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Hallo,

genau wie bei Lautsprechern geht es nicht um möglichst viel Krach, sondern um die Qualität des Signals. 
Ein Eagle hat nicht genug Leistung, Fische und Details überhaupt anzuzeigen. Tut mir leid.
Bei 1500Watt sehen wir rund 70 % der vor Ort stehenden Fische und Details nicht.
Gerade Raubfischangler kaufen sich sehr oft für 5 - 10m Tiefe Gewässer richtig leistungsstarke Geräte. Man sieht einfach mehr.
Ich bin am 16.2. auf dem Board Treffen in Berlin. Dort halte ich zu dem Thema Vorträge. Vielleicht kann ich dort ein paar Dinge erklären.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Fishzilla (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Hätte ich mir gerne angehört.
Leider bin ich hier im HH, das ist mir zu weit weg.
Ab wieviel Watt wird es dann erst richtig interessant?
Wie ich auch bei den anderen Themen übers Lot rausgelesen habe, scheinen Lowrance/Eagle den Trend ein wenig verschlafen zu haben und die neue Generation von Humminbird soll aufgeholt haben.


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

hi
Kleines Beispiel!
Ich hatte erst vor kurzem ein Telgespräch mit Thomas genau über das Thema Watt Bildpunkte was kommt an und zurück.Ich habe ein x135 mit 4000Watt und ein Lms 520c.Das x135 ist S/W liefert aber bessere Echos als das 520 c in farbe.
Mit dem x135 kriege ich ein altes Boot detail genau auf'n Bildschirm bei einer Tiefe von 3,50m.Mit dem 520 auf der gleichen stelle sehe ich zwar das alte Boot aber nicht mehr so Auflösend wie mit dem x135.
Das x135 macht 4000Watt das x520c macht 2400Watt,aber die 1600Watt die beim 520er fehlen zum x135 machen sich bemerkbar.Natürlich ist das 520er net schlecht,aber das alte 135er liefert halt bessere Bilder genauer Auflösender usw.Und das bestätigte mir Thomas auch,also je mehr Watt desto besser.
Und 4000Watt ist das höchste was es zur zeit gibt,es sei den es hat sich was neues am Markt getan.

Und ob nun farbe oder S/W ein geübter Benutzer liest auch aus einem älteren S/W gerät seine Echos aus.
lg


----------



## Heiko112 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Ich benötige mindestens 2400 - 4000Watt bei 200khz. Und das bieten Eagle Geräte leider nie.
> Thomas Schlageter




Könnte fast für wetten das mein Eagle 4000 Watt hat.


----------



## Fishzilla (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Könnte fast für wetten das mein Eagle 4000 Watt hat.


 
Welches hast du denn?
Mir fällt da keins ein.#c


----------



## Heiko112 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

diesen hier


steht 4000 aber nicht bei welcher frequenz . Vielleicht liegt da mein fehler.

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...=47&xploidID=9e8f490f69bdd514f4a7b2f9d19f7e06


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Moin, also mir geht es nicht darum das Ding bunt zu haben, ich möchte einfach mehr als die Bodenstrucktur erkennen. Also ich habe das mit den 400 Watt verstanden. Jetzt gibt es auch von Lowrence ein X 515c DF. Das müsste doch ein gutes sein. Oder?

Und danke für die Antworten.


----------



## McRip (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Das X515c ist doch aber Farbe und ein DF Gerät. 
Was willst du wirklich:

Farbe oder s/w?
normalen Geber oder DF?


----------



## McRip (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*



gründler schrieb:


> Das x135 macht 4000Watt das x520c macht 2400Watt,aber die 1600Watt die beim 520er fehlen zum x135 machen sich bemerkbar.Natürlich ist das 520er net schlecht,aber das alte 135er liefert halt bessere Bilder genauer Auflösender usw.Und das bestätigte mir Thomas auch,also je mehr Watt desto besser.


Danke für diesen Hinweis. So ein Vergleich hat mir noch gefehlt! #6



gründler schrieb:


> Und 4000Watt ist das höchste was es zur zeit gibt,es sei den es hat sich was neues am Markt getan.


Bei den großen Geräten gibs noch mehr, aber die fallen für die meisten Leute eh flach... 



gründler schrieb:


> Und ob nun farbe oder S/W ein geübter Benutzer liest auch aus einem älteren S/W gerät seine Echos aus.


Auch eine super Aussage, vielen Dank! #h


----------



## STAN (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Wie is das aber mit den DF-Geräten? Die haben zwar regelmäßig ne ordentliche Sendeleistung, aber für unsere eher flachen Verhältnisse sollen sie nicht geeignet sein?

Konkret soll  durch einen sog. "Pingpong-Effect" das Echo nicht richtig verwertet werden können mit der Folge, dass z.B. das Echo bei real 3 m Tiefe 12 m oder so anzeigen kann (Verkäuferaussage |bla?

Was sagt ihr?#h


----------



## Echolotzentrum (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Hallo,

das stimmt nicht! Die DF Geber haben einen zu kleinen Winkel. Deshalb funktioniert das nicht so gut im Flachwasser. 
Das Märchen mit den Rückkopplungen (PingPong Effekt) hält sich ganz schön lange.

Und zum Thema Sendeleistung: Eagle DF Geräte haben zwar 4000Watt bei 50khz. Aber die entscheidende Frequenz ist 200khz. Und dort gibt es nicht mehr als 1500Watt.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## STAN (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Daaaaanke für die Info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! |wavey:

Ist schon recht interessant, was man woanders so für (nich ganz zutreffende#q) Aussagen bei div. "Echo-Fachverkäufern" bekommt.#d


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*



McRip schrieb:


> Das X515c ist doch aber Farbe und ein DF Gerät.
> Was willst du wirklich:
> 
> Farbe oder s/w?
> normalen Geber oder DF?



Ja das ist so eine Sache. Normal würde ich sagen das ein x135 mit 4000er Sendeleistung reicht. Aber ich kenne mich. Dann in einem Jahr muss es doch ein Farbiges sein.

Vom gedanken her, möchte ich nur mehr erkennen als die Bodenstrucktur. 

Ich werde immer Schwach wenn ich sowas sehe.
Ich denke das die "Sicheln" vor der Bunten Sichel der Gufi ist, und die Bunte der Fisch. In diesem Fall ein Zander der dann auch gefangen wurde.

Und da ist es mir egal ob Farbe oder S/W. 

Nur das x-515c Df hat eben die besagten 4000W und 
das abgebildete hat 2600W.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Hallo,

auch das X-515 hat keine 4000 Watt bei 200khz. Sondern auch nur 2400Watt.
Und dieses Gerät ist ausschließlich für Tiefen von 50 - 500m geeignet. 
Damit man alles in einem hat, braucht man dann das Humminbird 777. Das hat volle 4000 auf beiden Frequenzen. Und es läuft nicht auf 50khz, sondern auf 83khz. Damit kann ich dann sogar Fische sehen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## McRip (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ...



Du findest bei Lowrance oder Eagle eigentlich kein Gerät was im normalen Bereich sinnvoll 4000Watt und Farbe bei nem ordentlichen Geberwinkel anbietet. Eventuell noch das LCX-27c (bin mir nicht sicher), aber schau mal auf den Preis...

Also entweder Lowrance mit 4000Watt in s/w oder 2400W in Farbe oder alternativ Humminbird mit 4000Watt in Farbe. #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sind die Farb-Echos mit 640x480 Pixel besser als 320x320 in Monochrome?*

Danke Thomas für die Ausführungen#h:vik:. Also werde ich in meinen Überlegungen auch das Humminbird 777 mit ein schließen.

Ist aber wohl der Hammer welche Unterschiede bei den Echos sind, und was man alles beachten muss. 

Hoffentlich wird es nicht wieder ne Ente für mich.


----------

